# Andre hits 1000 posts



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*AUZZIE AUZZIE AUZZIE*!

*Andre* recently made his 1000th post! Next stop, top 10 posters list.

Thanks for your contributions, _Andre_!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm about to hit 4,000 where's my thread?!?!?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

"About to" and the actual 4k mark are two different things ... 

Besides, _this thread_ is about Andre's achievement ...

Congratulations, Andre ... looking forward to all your great contributions.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Too cliquey.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> Too cliquey.


That sounds about right.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

To be honest, I haven't really been paying much attention to the amount of my posts. I actually don't post as much as some other members, although I do try to do it regularly (on weekdays). I doubt that I'll ever be a top poster, but I'm not really concerned about that.

Anyway, I like to share my impressions of music I've come across on this site, especially things I've heard for the first time. This site has stimulated me to acquire pieces on cd by composers I have not heard before. So TC is a great way for me to discover new things & share my thoughts on them. It's especially good to have a variety of people on the forum, from humble listeners like myself to musicians & composers. I like the diversity of opinion...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> I like the diversity of opinion.


Me too. It keeps things on fire.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

You guys are great. This new ritual is making me chuckle.

Congrats to Andre. I always love reading your comments.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Actually, I'm the one who started these kinds of threads and just like clockwork people try and copy me, but what else is new.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> Actually, I'm the one who started these kinds of threads and just like clockwork people try and copy me, but what else is new.


You are great MI. A genius inventor.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Air said:


> You are great MI. A genius inventor.


Thanks Air. You've been a good friend to me on TC.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

*Cortision reaches 60 posts!!!*

Doesn't quite have the same impact, does it? Anyway, Go Andre and Go MI - your knowledge and divergent views make for good reading


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Cortision said:


> *Cortision reaches 60 posts!!!*
> 
> Doesn't quite have the same impact, does it? Anyway, Go Andre and Go MI - your knowledge and divergent views make for good reading


I'm not that knowledgeable about classical music or at least not to the extent that say Tapkaara or Elgarian are, but I try to learn something new everyday and I listen constantly.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Air said:


> You guys are great. This new ritual is making me chuckle.
> 
> Congrats to Andre. I always love reading your comments.


Hear, hear to those last two sentences, *Air*.

However (for the sake of accuracy, and re: the second sentence) it's not a "new" phenomenon, or a case of "copying." We've done this before...

*December 2, 2007*
*September 20, 2008*

In fact, such threads are not even new as a _self-promotional_ endeavor...

*November 11, 2007*
*November 24, 2007*.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Hear, hear to those last two sentences, *Air*.
> 
> However (for the sake of accuracy, and re: the second sentence) it's not a "new" phenomenon, or a case of "copying." We've done this before...
> 
> ...


They are new once I leave my mark on them as with everything. I'm brilliant like that.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I am grateful for all the posts, whatever the number, and certainly for Andre's calm observations. There is such a wide knowledge base here and so many great recommendations for new experiences in music. Even sharing viewpoints on well worn old warhorse pieces has its uses too.

(Okay, maybe I'm posting to quickly see what my own post count is getting be. It seems I'm still rather conservative, though I can be a little embarrassed at the amount of time I spend here. Ah well - I do have one or two interests outside of classical music too.) 

Congrats to Andre.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> They are new once I leave my mark on them as with everything. I'm brilliant like that.


You are very brilliant, in fact you are moderator material,


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Andante said:


> You are very brilliant, in fact you are moderator material,


You've got to be joking.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> Actually, I'm the one who started these kinds of threads and just like clockwork people try and copy me, but what else is new.


The difference being that you congratulated yourself.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

This thread has been hijacked. Let's bring it back to who it's supposed to be about--congratulations *Andre*!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> You are very brilliant, in fact you are moderator material,


Why thank you. I've considered being a moderator, but unfortunately I just don't think I can do it. I get too frustrated with people and a moderator must keep the peace, which is something I can't do.


----------

